# Copy cassette tape to computer



## Retired from OI (Feb 18, 2006)

I need to copy some cassette tapes to my computer. I know to use the line in on the sound card and the headphones jack on the player. But what program do I use to put them on the computer? I am using XP with a Sound Blaster Live 5.1 sound card.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Audacity* is a free sound recorder and editor.

Connect the tape deck to the soundcard, then in Audacity set the recording source to line-in.

To configure the optimum recording level, press play on the tape and the record button in Audacity and watch the volume level indicators (L/R in picture below).

Adjust the input volume slider until the L/R bars are peaking just below red. If it goes too far into the red, the recorded sound will be distorted. And if it's too low then the recorded sound will be too quiet, so play about with the volume slider until you get it right.


----------



## Retired from OI (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks I have downloaded the program and will try it tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------

